# What The Heck is it



## terrysintown (May 4, 2007)

i bought a box of sharpening stones and other tools at an auction and this was in the box if anyone can tell me what it is i would be grateful, and probably feel pretty stupid for not knowing. it has two leveling bubbles in it and a spring loaded adjuster that looks like it clamps on a guide or something.


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

My GUESS is that it is a gauge to set and or check the bevel angle on plane irons and chisels. It appears that the moveable arm on the left can swing up and into the slot. Interesting indeed, keep us posted :yes:
JackM


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 30, 2007)

Looks just like the body of a small combination square to me.


----------



## pruane (Nov 1, 2006)

The "Boye" brand company made sewing machine parts if I am not mistaken.


----------



## shop teacher (Oct 30, 2006)

The body of a combination square.


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

And a strange one at that!!!


----------



## JamesEMc (May 22, 2007)

*That Thing*

It certainly looks like part of a combination square and back in April Patrick Leach had something for sale that really sounds like the tool in your photos, but by the time I looked, his photo had apparently been removed. I'd recommend you send him a photo and ask. I think his e-mail is [email protected]

Jim McNamara


----------



## edp (May 25, 2007)

Looks like a bumpston flopster, probably 1909 vintage. Can't check your bumpston without your flopster now can you?


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## dowdstools (Jul 7, 2007)

It's an angle gage, a sort of multi-tool that attaches to a rule so you can lay out angles of 90% and 45%, check for level, and you even have a small 2 inch rule attached. Stanley made a similar tool from about 1911 to 1935 whcich could even lay out a 30% angle. Their's was called a No. 2 Three Angle Rule Tool. It's a neat tool, but not very practical, and was probably made in the 1930s or 1940s.

Lynn


----------



## edp (May 25, 2007)

*Well............................*

does that mean that it is not a Bumpston Flopster?

Ed


----------



## MinConst (Oct 30, 2006)

I've been looking all over for that. Lost it in the mid 60s and havent seen it since. Thanks for finding it.


----------



## dowdstools (Jul 7, 2007)

edp said:


> does that mean that it is not a Bumpston Flopster?
> 
> Ed


No, it's not. Those are usually bigger, and green.

Lynn


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I ran acros a BFS (Bumpston Flopster Stretcher) this weekend at Trades Days. In case your BF is too short you can attach a BFS for a prescribed amount of time and make it bigger.
Nothing worse than tackling a job only to find out your Bumpston Flopster is not up to the task.


----------



## dowdstools (Jul 7, 2007)

"In case your BF is too short you can attach a BFS for a prescribed amount of time and make it bigger."

In the event you overstretch it ( something I hope never happens to you) you can compress it back to size with this:











Lynn


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

*what is it*

Looks painful to me.
johnep


----------

